# 6 & 12 Stunden MTB-Rennen am 1. Oktober 2016 im Harz



## chris29 (10. November 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Auch wenn der Winter gerade vor der Tür steht und die Saison 2016 noch in weiter Ferne zu sein scheint, wollen wir dennoch auf eine neue Veranstaltung im Harz für die Ausdauerfahrer unter Euch hinweisen. Wir werden am 1. Oktober 2016 in Clausthal-Zellerfeld ein 6 Std. bzw. ein 12. Std.- Rennen veranstalten. Nix Besonderes? Doch! Denn der Streckenverlauf wird sich auf sehr vielen Trails befinden. Auch werden jede Menge an Höhenmetern zu überwinden sein. Die geplante Strecke weist 10 Km Gesamtlänge und rund 250 Hm auf. Der Trailanteil ist mit rund 60% sehr hoch, und wird bei 12 Stunden zur Herausforderung werden. 
Das Veranstaltungsgelände ist direkt am Outdoorcenter Harz ( www.outdoorcenterharz.de ). 
Folgende Teams sind zugelassen:
6 Stundenrennen: Nur Solofahrer  Max. 100 Teilnehmer
12 Stundenrennen: Solofahrer Max. 60 TN ; 2er Teams Max. 50 Teams und 4er Teams Max. 50 Teams.
Rennzeit: 
12 Std. Rennen: 8.00 Uhr - 20.00 Uhr  
6 Std. Rennen: 8.00 Uhr - 14.00 Uhr
Im Moment sind wir dabei, alle Genehmigungen einzuholen und den ein oder anderen Unterstützer ins Boot zu holen, ich halte Euch hier auf den Laufenden!
Alle weiteren Infos zu diesem Rennen findet Ihr demnächst auf www.mountainbike.harz.de

Sportliche Grüße
Christian


----------



## Öli__ (11. November 2015)

Hallo Christian,

das sind ja tolle Nachrichten aus dem Harz!! Gibt es noch die Möglichkeit für euch das ihr dieses Event ein paar Wochen früher ausrichtet? Dann müssen die 12h Fahrer nicht in der letzten Rennstunde noch das Licht ans Bike montieren, außerdem fängt Anfang Oktober für viele schon die Crosssaison an.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (14. November 2015)

Ne ne
Der Termin ist super! Ein tolles finale 
In der Saison wäre ein so langes rennen eher nicht so förderlich für den weiteren Verlauf


----------



## deeptrain (14. November 2015)

Öli__ schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> das sind ja tolle Nachrichten aus dem Harz!! Gibt es noch die Möglichkeit für euch das ihr dieses Event ein paar Wochen früher ausrichtet? Dann müssen die 12h Fahrer nicht in der letzten Rennstunde noch das Licht ans Bike montieren, außerdem fängt Anfang Oktober für viele schon die Crosssaison an.
> 
> Grüße



JA etwas früher wäre ideal ;-)


----------



## chris29 (17. November 2015)

Hallo an alle!
Leider ist eine frühere Ausrichtung in 2016 nicht möglich.... Für die nächsten Jahre sollte es, wenn es keine anderen Termine gibt, kein Problem sein.


----------



## cd-surfer (19. November 2015)

Super Termin am Ende der Saison! Da kann man sich nochmal schön zerballern.
In der Saison ist sowas eher kontraproduktiv, wenn man nicht 2 Wochen regenerieren kann!


----------



## Leon96 (20. November 2015)

Finale 2016 steht! 
Und wenn, dann auch die 12h-solo.
Ich spüre die Schmerzen jetzt schon...


----------



## chris29 (16. Mai 2016)

Hier: http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event.epl gibt es die ersten Infos rund um das 12 & 6 Stunden Rennen am Outdoocenter Harz powered by Haibike! Anmenldung wird ab Ende Mai/Anfang Juni geöffnet sein! Streckenbilder sowie Einzelheiten zur Strecken gehen dann auch online!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2016)

Sehe ich da eine eBike Wertung? Ach nee, das ist doch die Pest


----------



## chris29 (9. Juni 2016)

Glück Auf zusammen!
Die Onlineanmeldung ist ab Sofort geöffnet: https://timing.sportident.com/meldung/meldung.php?wkid=20161001691369&w=n&sprache=de&ref=


----------



## Peter88 (12. Juni 2016)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Sehe ich da eine eBike Wertung? Ach nee, das ist doch die Pest



Ohne Witz

In Willingen haben dieses Jahr die ersten 2,3 eBikes mit ihren pumligen Fahrgästen Urs Huber, Tim Böhme (Team Bulls) und Co. an steilen Rampen zur Seite gepfiffen.
Die eBikes sind hinter dem Feld gestartet, hatten dann aber ein paar Abkürzungen so dass sie in die Spitzengruppe der Langstrecke vorgefahren sind. Wenn es flach oder ein wenig technisch wurde haben sie wie erwartet auf der Strecke "geparkt". 

Null Problem für mich, wenn überrundete Sportler eingeholt werden (auch wenn es teilweise den Rennverlauf stört). Jeder fährt sein Rennen
Aber eBikes im Rennen sind wirklich die Pest!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. Juni 2016)

Genau das hatte ich befürchtet


----------



## chris29 (12. Juni 2016)

Ich denke, dass wir natürlich noch ein paar Regeln aufstellen, dass soetwas wi Oben beschrieben nicht passiert. Ich glaube aber auch, dass ein Rundenrennen aners ist, als der MA in Willingen. Die rund 10 Km Runde wird von mobilen Strecken posten kontrolliert und sollten sich die e-bike Fahrer nicht "benehmen" kommt es zu Strafen. In diesem Sinne: Alles wird gut


----------



## chris29 (12. August 2016)

Es isnd noch Startplätze verfügbar!


----------



## chris29 (31. August 2016)

Um noch einmal auf das Thema E-Bike zurück zu komen: Bisher ist keine Anmeldung von Ebikern eingegangen, so wie es jetzt aussieht, wird diese Klasse auch gecanceled werden.


----------



## Leon96 (31. August 2016)

Tja, da ist die Renndauer wohl zu lang oder es gibt zu wenig Austauschakkus


----------



## chris29 (16. September 2016)

Hier ein Link zum Streckenvideo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (23. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Teilnehmer!
Auf Grund der sehr überschaubaren Teilnehmerzahlen bei dem 12 Stundenrennen am 1. Oktober, haben wir uns dazu entschieden, alle Rennen auf 6 Stunden zu verkürzen. Leider ist das Rennformat nur von sehr wenigen angenommen worden und es mach wenig Sinn, für 5-10 Teilnehmer das Rennen qweitere 6 Stunden laufen zu lassen. Den Differenzbetrag bekommt Ihr natürlich vor Ort ausgezahlt.
Des Weiteren wird es im kommenden Jahr wieder das klassische Harzer MTB Event geben. Am 20. & 21. Mai 2017 findet wieder ein Kidscup und ein Marathon statt. Starten wird das Ganze auch hier am Outdoorcenter Harz in Clausthal Zellerfeld!
Ich hoffe auf Euer Verständniss und verbleibe mit sportlichen Grüßen
Christian Deike


----------



## chris29 (23. September 2016)

Der Anmeldeschluss ist bis zum 27.09 verlängert! Eine Nachmeldegebühr wird es dieses Jahr nicht geben. Ihr habt also bis 7.45 Uhr Zeit, Euch am Wettkampftag nachzumelden!!! Start ist 8:30 Uhr


----------



## cd-surfer (23. September 2016)

Schade aber verständlich! Ich melde mich noch!!!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. September 2016)

Schade aber nachvollziehbar. Wir werden trotzdem unseren Spaß haben. 

es grüßt René


----------



## chris29 (28. September 2016)

Ihr könnt Euch übrigens am Renntag bis 8:00 Uhr noch zum Rennen anmelden, eine Nachmeldegebühr wird nicht erhoben!


----------



## Gameover (4. Oktober 2016)

hier ein paar Bilder vom 6h Rennen
#1

https://goo.gl/photos/j1zXpZqDrtqubSPr9

#2

https://goo.gl/photos/R7ZcrGBgrbd5bYj17

#3

https://goo.gl/photos/5Vbw1ixmE8bfVimy8

#4 

https://goo.gl/photos/WAu7nSj9rDtnQiiM7


----------

